# Specific audio to stream



## Clinton Moore (Nov 28, 2016)

I would like to see an option like that of the window capture pull down menu to select what audio is streamed from my desktop. For instance currently every sound from my desktop get's sent over the stream. When I play a game like "Overwatch" I would like to have a pull down menu giving me the option to only have the sound from that game get streamed instead of the game and my skype and my browser and so on.

Perhaps there is a complicated way of accomplishing this task but I could not find one that would not create other problems.


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2016)

Yea, I am aware of this.  You're not the first to ask.  Unfortunately this is easier said than done.  This is something I plan to investigate (audio hooking), but is unlikely to be implemented in quite some time still due to higher priorities.

At the moment there are alternatives such as VAC (virtual audio cable), although I really would like there to be a free solution, and preferably an in-program solution at some point.


----------



## Bindlestiff (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd argue that there is a 'free' solution - VoiceMeeter Banana. Link: http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Voicemeeter/banana.htm. I've been using this successfully to separate Teamspeak, my microphone, and my desktop audio for months. I've found it to be an excellent partner to OBS.

I've donated to the application simply as I can't live without it now, but as it is donationware you don't strictly need to. It has an initial "Wait, how do I...?" factor but then everything seems to become clear. If you found it useful, you could donate later.

Hope this helps!


----------



## General AN (Jan 26, 2017)

Bindlestiff said:


> I'd argue that there is a 'free' solution - VoiceMeeter Banana. Link: http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Voicemeeter/banana.htm. I've been using this successfully to separate Teamspeak, my microphone, and my desktop audio for months. I've found it to be an excellent partner to OBS.
> 
> I've donated to the application simply as I can't live without it now, but as it is donationware you don't strictly need to. It has an initial "Wait, how do I...?" factor but then everything seems to become clear. If you found it useful, you could donate later.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Also try: https://github.com/audiorouterdev/audio-router

I use this and VB-Banana.


----------

